# Hydrosalphinx(swollen fallopian tubes)



## FGC (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone had a successful IVF cycle, who suffers from a Hydrosaphinx and was offered antibiotics with their treatment.

Thanks FGC


----------



## gerryberry (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi


I had hydrosalpinx diagnosed on my first cycle (long protocol) but by the end of it the hydro had gone, and never came back as big.  They would not drain / cut my fallopian tubes due to previous abdominal surgeries & scarring.    Unfortunately I didnt get to ET stage that time due to OHSS.  However I have had to take antibiotics (doxycycline) for my 2FET's and 1IVF since, and have had 2    .


I dont think the antibiotics affect the outcome.  However a hydrosalpinx obviously can, if it leaks before the embryos implant.  I think it also created a more hostile womb environment - I drank pressed pineapple juice during my treatments as I read on a lot of posts that it helps the womb lining.


I have learned to look at IVF as a bit of an experiment.  I think you & the Dr's learn a lot about how you respond in your first cycle, and that helps tailor future ones better.  So my advice would be go ahead, dont worry & see what happens.  If it doesnt work out you may be able to explore options for dealing with your H/S before a next attempt.




Good luck and   for you !


----------



## FGC (Nov 2, 2010)

HI Gerryberry,

Thank you for reply. I to have had two previous surgeries and don't think its possible to remove the tubes as they are attached to the bowel. I have had two ivf cycles using own eggs, but had a very poor response. Only 2 eggs each time. I did manage to get pregnant the first time, but miscarried at 10 weeks.

So I moved on to a donor programme in spain and got 6 very good quality embryo's. Now they are saying the reason the SET didn't work is because of the hydrosalphinx. As surgery probably isn't an option, they have suggested antibiotics.

Just feel that nothing is going to work, feel doomed!!!

Many congratulation on your BFP


----------

